# melafix & bettafix



## mphruby (Jul 8, 2005)

Has anybody ever had an experience where melafix helped and bettafix didn't?

Michael


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

they are the same thing and bettafix is the water down version.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, they are one and the same thing! If you follow the instructions and dose 10g with bettafix, you might become poor, but you wind up with the same concentration mix then using just a capful of melafix.


----------

